# Front 4WD differential oil change



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

I figured out how to change the oil in the rear differential but am having difficulty figuring out where the front differential drain and filler plugs are located. Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

uhh, thats the transmission isnt it?


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

I meant the transfer case not the front differential. The X-Trail doesn't have a front differential because it is front wheel drive. I figured out how to change the transfer case oil. Regards.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I bought my Xtrail used. I was looking at the service history on it and the dealer serviced the front and real differential when it had about 50,000km. I am confused.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

Do Bamboo said:


> I bought my Xtrail used. I was looking at the service history on it and the dealer serviced the front and real differential when it had about 50,000km. I am confused.


I was confused as well, I paid Mr. Lube for a front differential oil change that they never did. The oil in the transfer case was thick and dirty after 130,000 KM's. I learnt a valuable lesson, I'll do my research and do the work myself if I can. 

Regards,


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a quick lube shop check my transfer case fluids, they drained the front and never filled it. Blew the transfer case. I learnt my lesson too, no more quick lube shops checking fluids in my vehicle!


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm having trouble finding more information on this. Does anyone have any good links or hints. I've read the FSM, but it's rather cryptic. Also found this video, but he sort of glosses over the hard part.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvSHPv2vbA8


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi look at this thread in the Aussie forum. Complete how to with pics. Enjoy.
AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: 4WD System & Transmission :: Replace Gearbox,Transfer Case and Rear Diff Oils. T30 5sp 2002 | Runboard


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually that video is not bad, probably quite helpful for lots of people. His funnel method is great, only thing he doesnt mention is how slowly the gear oil pours. When I did them I was surprised how bad the front transfer case oil was. As you can see from video and pics its not the easiest to access so it doesn't get checked let alone changed very often. Also it only holds about 300 ml or so. A litre is sufficient for both front transfer and rear diff.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. I tried to get in there yesterday. Rear diff bolts are seized up. Hit with penetrating oil but no luck. Going to need a breaker bar. A friend told me to get a torch and heat up the surrounding metal to expand it. Think I'll try the breaker bar first. 

Had trouble getting to the front one, quite tight in there. I was told to do this change with the vehicle level, but I only have 2 jack stands. Think I might put two wheels on the curb or something equally inadvisable.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If I remember I sprayed the night before with power blaster and then again the next day before removing it. I used a two foot pipe as an extension on my ratchet for leverage. And ever since, I leave that section of pipe in the car, as its also very useful to use with the tire iron to remove a wheel. Had a flat last summer that saw me jumping up and down on the tire iron trying just to loosen a bolt. I was lucky it came loose. 
Re the level, easiest is to remove the passenger side front wheel and then jack up that side with your stands in place to give yourself some space to loosen the bolts, then after you have drained the transfer case, lower the passenger side a bit more with the wheel still off so that the car is fairly level, and then fill from top until it starts seeping out the side hole and which point its full.
Mine was really disgusting, in fact so much so that I did a second drain and fill a week later. However I had it done this second time at a garage. Its an easier job when you have a hoist and access to a hand pump.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

I managed to get it done. Used a section of muffler pipe for leverage. I found the rear differential to be okay, and the oil looked good. I'm guessing the 4wd was rarely used by the PO. Front transfer case was a different story. Very dark o and near impossible to fill and measure on the side of the road (I don't have a garage) . Probably going to drain and fill it again as soon as I can find a good place to work on it.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Well at first I thought I might have underfilled it, but today when I crawled back under I see some oil seeping out along the axle towards the wheel, so I think maybe I overfilled it! I think I'm going to have to drain and fill it again. 

Have I damaged anything if I overfilled it? Is there a way to check if I did? My one piece of advice to other doing this would be to make sure you have the vehicle level before you do this or you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Somehow I don't think you can overfill by that much, as the fill line is when it overflows and drips out the side drain plug. If you just did it the staining you are seeing is most likely gear oil that spilled on top when you were filling it or pulling out your tube that has slowly worked its way down. 
It only holds something like a cup's worth of fluid. Keep an eye on it. Hopefully its nothing more major. Is 4wd working? No strange sounds?


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Well I thought I was hearing some weird noise so I had the alignment shop look at it while they were balancing tires and replacing a tie rod. They said it's filled up properly. Going to keep an eye on it best I can though. 

Anyone know what symptoms of over or under filled would be?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No so sure about the symptoms other than that you will lose 4wd capabilities.
Apparently having mismatched tires can damage it, and my understanding is that if you leave it in Auto all the time when driving on dry pavement you can harm it as well. Its best to leave the X in 2wd drive mode and only change it when conditions change or if you are offroading at low speeds


----------

